# Gói cước CS3N– Siêu data giải trí dành riêng cho khách hàng mùa dịch



## anhtrang126598 (19 Tháng chín 2021)

- CS3N– Gói cước ưu đãi dành riêng cho thuê bao MobiFone mùa dịch
- Gói data rẻ - Chung tay chống dịch mạnh mẽ  

Chỉ cần đăng ký một lần, dùng suốt 90 ngày - Trải nghiệm ngay gói data CS3N với giá cước trọn gói cực hấp dẫn của MobiFone:
- Dung lượng data siêu khủng 6GB/ngày.
- Thời hạn sử dụng tới 90 ngày.
- Cước phí trọn gói chỉ 270k.
Soạn ngay: CS3N gửi 789
Chương trình dành riêng cho thuê bao Fast Connect trả trước phát triển mới từ ngày 01/9/2021.
Thời gian áp dụng: từ 20/09/2021 đến hết 31/12/2021.
 Nếu bạn đang tìm gói cước data để thoải mái thả ga lướt web, truy cập mạng trong những ngày giãn cách vì dịch bệnh thì đừng nên bỏ qua gói cước CS3N siêu data này nhé!
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ.


----------



## Chu Đệ (4 Tháng mười 2021)

Các bác cho em hỏi khi sử dụng hết dung lượng tốc độ cao thì có bị trừ phí ngoài gói thêm ko ạ


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (4 Tháng mười 2021)

Khi sử dụng hết dung lượng tốc độ cao, hệ thống sẽ hạ băng thông xuống 1Kbps/1Kbps tương đương với ngắt kết nối nhá bác


----------



## Chu Đệ (4 Tháng mười 2021)

Thế em muốn kiểm tra dung lượng còn lại trong gói thì có cách nào kiểm tra ko ạ hay phải liên hệ tổng đài mới biết


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (4 Tháng mười 2021)

Trong quá trình sử dụng gói cước CS3N, bạn muốn kiểm tra dung lượng còn lại có trong gói, soạn tin nhắn: KT All gửi 789.


----------

